# Man dupes Flipkart of Rs 20 lakh



## Cyberghost (Oct 1, 2015)

*static.rajnikantvscidjokes.in/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/11222339_1137807112915163_1372293049804267115_n.jpg​
BENGALURU: Leading e-commerce portal Flipkart was taken for a ride by a Hyderabad youth, who is said to have duped the company for over Rs 20 lakh.

The youth, Veera Swamy, 32, of Vanasthalipuram in the city allegedly duped the company by booking orders and returning the goods upon delivery.

He would place the orders for valuable electronic items in the name of mother, father, wife, brothers and other known people in the neighbourhood. After the items were delivered, he would call up the call centre complaining that the goods delivered were of poor quality.


When the company sends representatives to pick them back, he would retain the actual item received and would stuff in the box fake item, writing the model number and item code as received.

He is said to have created fake email IDs and made bank payments through different accounts. The money would be returned to respective accounts once the goods reach the Flipkart dealer.

Veera Reddy is found to have made more than 200 purchases in different names in the last 20 months. Thus, the company claimed to have incurred a huge loss of over Rs 20 lakh as per the complaint lodged by the company's Hyderabad representatives with the Vanasthalipuram police. "We are verifying the contents of the complaint and the accused version", confirmed Vanasthalipuram police inspector P Pushpan Kumar who is investigating the case.

Source: Indiatimes


----------



## Vyom (Oct 1, 2015)

In first though, FK deserves it.

OR...

Was Veera, the the actual culprit, because of whom FK had to increase the price? 

This is interesting.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 1, 2015)

This is one of the reasons why India will never progress


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 1, 2015)

^Because we are mentally like this Veera Swamy(NOT IN  REAL ACTION/FUNCTION ,as  that takes a mentality of different blood curse and pedigree of origin,lower than animals).

Now think about the implications? Flipkart will never ever trust us the common buyer. They will think all of us are dishonest.
Their A.S.S. will be like a demon now,and all facilities will be withdrawn.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 1, 2015)

You better hope this doesn't hamper their return policy for genuine buyers. 

There are people like this everywhere. It's not just India. I have read about cases like this in other countries too.


----------



## Flash (Oct 1, 2015)

Money will be returning to flipkart wallet right, and not to the actual bank account.?


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 1, 2015)

nope, it returns to the actual bank account


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 1, 2015)

Flash said:


> Money will be returning to flipkart wallet right, and not to the actual bank account.?


Yep,highly likely...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 2, 2015)

flipkart returns money to the bank account used to purchase the item(personal experience).


----------



## Anorion (Oct 2, 2015)

this is pure win.
got caught too soon and scammed too little


----------



## theterminator (Oct 2, 2015)

Flash said:


> Money will be returning to flipkart wallet right, and not to the actual bank account.?



It depends on the action you select. Bank ac is one of them.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 2, 2015)

Vyom said:


> In first though, FK deserves it.
> OR...
> Was Veera, the the actual culprit, because of whom FK had to increase the price?
> This is interesting.


FK prices are like newegg.com while newegg.com ships it from abroad.FK ships those items locally. FK deserves it.
There may be more people like veera swamy who duped FK and FK is transferring the loss on to its customers right now.


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 2, 2015)

this is exactly why our return policies are soo poor in India and even pricing


----------



## bikramjitkar (Oct 3, 2015)

Stuff like this happens in all countries. It's Flipkart's fault they got conned so easily repeatedly. FK's customer service is pathetic these days anyway, now they just have an extra excuse to blame customers.


----------

